# Where are you from?



## katie (Mar 16, 2009)

I just thought i'd start a thread where people can say where abouts they are from.  We might discover that some of us live up the road from eachother...

Could be interesting, but ultimately I just want to say "Woo, Bournemouth!" some more...

So yes, I'm from Bournemouth and go to Bournemouth University.  As you can tell, I haven't ventured very far


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

Hehe, you make me laugh Katie. I like Bournemouth- my future inlaws live there, so i spend a few weekends down there.  

I live in West London now, but come from Oxfordshire.


----------



## katie (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay i'm glad i'm making people laugh today, that's always good.

I think that would be nice, living in London and getting to visit Bournemouth alot   I would like to live in London, but I don't think im confident enough to work a city job!  I would love the quirky places to go out in the evenings though.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I'm originally from West Yorkshire (woo! West Yorkshire!) , but now living just round the corner from you, katie, in Southampton. Lived here nearly 10 years, before that lived in Folkestone, before that Sheffield - where I went to University!


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 16, 2009)

hey, i live in co.donegal,ireland. i am from scotland though originally


----------



## katie (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow Northerner, you are close. If I hadn't started this thread I would have asumed you were in the north somewhere


----------



## Einstein (Mar 16, 2009)

I originate from just outside Paisley, grew up in West Lancashire, went to Oxford (uni) and have lived in Warminster, Wiltshire for the past 14 years, so not far from Katie or Northerner.

In fact you can safely say I'm not a million miles away from anyone on the forum


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 16, 2009)

hey, i was born in paisley!!! lived there most of my life


----------



## katie (Mar 16, 2009)

Einstein said:


> went to Oxford (uni)




ooooh, now i know why you have the nickname


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm from Swansea originally, been living in Bristol now over 50 years except for a  break in between when I lived in Florida USA for 4 years.
John


----------



## Einstein (Mar 16, 2009)

Nearly, got a great selection of nicknames at Oxford though 

Einstein was from school!


----------



## bev (Mar 16, 2009)

Well i am from The Wirral (near Liverpool) and then moved to Swindon 12 years ago. Alex was born and brought up in Swindon and laughs at my northern accent - he tries to correct me with a country yokel accent!Bev


----------



## Einstein (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I'm not going to comment Bev, except I now understand the sense of humour - must dig through my stock of scouser jokes


----------



## bev (Mar 16, 2009)

David,
What do you call a scouser in a suit?

The accused!

I love scouse jokes - even though technically i am not one - i lived on the other side of the Mersey - and we were known as 'woollybacks'! Bev


----------



## Einstein (Mar 16, 2009)

Bev,

What's the most valuable part of a scouser?

His brain - it's never been used!


----------



## bev (Mar 16, 2009)

good one!Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2009)

well im from newcastle originally lived in london for 8 years then moved back last year


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm from Eastbourne and I'm still there. Though that will hopefully change if I don't mess up the university interview on Thursday. If I get that one right I'll be living in Brighton for the next three years. 

One for David:

What do you call a baby scouser crawling in through the cat flap?

An early learner.

Tom H


----------



## kojack (Mar 17, 2009)

I am from Edinburgh but went to school in Stamford Lincs.

Degrees at Nottingham and Leicester and lived in Central/East Anglia for many years, but now back in the wilds of NE Scotland.

My Doctorate was in a physics subject (emission spectroscopy) so didn't use Einstein as a username - stuck to one to match my parting.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 17, 2009)

John,
The ones I got a university were to deal with my initials and studying Law, Einstein isn't intended as a reference to being anything great, one of my initials is E and no-one at school could work out what it stood for. A 'secret' rather like the name of Morse, however, if anyone thought to find out my father, grandfather, great grandfather (and I think G G GF) then they'd know.

As my science was physics and I was heavily into electronics and computing - ah the days when you made your own PCBs or wire wrapped one... the nickname stuck.

If you take my initials DREB - connect that to a law student and you ended up with Judge DREB!

When I got my Doctorate I then elected to drop the R from the line up, no-one in the family was called Roger that I knew of... otherwise (timely) I was known as 'Dr Dr' (I recall a song with such lyrics a few years ago, ok, perhaps a good few years ago).

There are a few others that I picked up along the way, one still stands with a few people I know (rugby) and I was reminded of another by a consultant I met recently who remembered me from university! Ok, yep, I cringed when that on was mentioned


----------



## bev (Mar 17, 2009)

Tom,

Good luck with your interview on thursday! Let us know how you get on - and dont worry - my eldest daughter was a bag of nerves 4 years ago at her first uni interview - but she got through it easily and now has her dream job in London!Bev


----------



## Einstein (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Tom,

Good one. Why to seagulls have wings? To beat the scousers to the tip.

Where are you hoping to get into and to read what? (I do recall you mentioned earlier, but my thingy, er, memory that's it, can't recall ).

Good luck, with the work you're putting in, I'd hope the grades are a foregone conclusion and your work ethos towards study certainly seems first class; that said, perhaps you spend too much time on this forum


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi David,

I'm hoping to read applied Biomedical science. Here's another one for you:

What do you call a scouse teenager following his dad into someone else's home?

Work experience.

Well, as for grades, there is still a fair bit to do yet. A couple of resits from my January modules are on the cards and I'm gearing up to an Easter holiday of revision and some chocolate along the way.

Tom H


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I apparently cannot say 'Woo, Barnsley!", because everybody asks me why on earth I moved here. 

So...I live in South Yorkshire and am originally Dutch.

By the way, keep those scouser jokes coming. My best friend is from Birkenhead. She and her dad are having a blast!


----------



## Heike (Mar 17, 2009)

I now live in Sheffield, got here via Germany, Cyprus and back to Germany. Talking about accents, I have been told that mine is not a typically German one, just different.

Heike


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 17, 2009)

Where in Germany are you from?


----------



## Heike (Mar 17, 2009)

I am from Verden, a smallish town near Bremen in the north of Germany.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 17, 2009)

Perhaps the scouser jokes should move to the jokes section?

Good luck with it all Tom, if you want something badly enough you'll get it!


----------



## pam1407 (Mar 17, 2009)

hi there i am from sunny glasgow lol and newly diagnosed a week and a half now. Think this is a great site and am learning day by day thanks guys


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 17, 2009)

Born and bred on the Isle of Sheppey, which makes me a true Swampy in local terms.  Geographically Sheppey is a small island in the Thames estuary, and opposite Southend.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 18, 2009)

I was born in Kingston Hospital in Surrey and have never moved far from the area - work in Thames Ditton and live in Sutton at the moment.

Good luck Tom - my grandmother used to live in Eastbourne (funny that) and when my Mum remarried I was always packed off to stay with her for the summer holidays.  I loved it, many, many happy memories of Eastbourne.


----------



## janine19 (Mar 18, 2009)

I live in Doncaster and work in Wakefield and Pontefract. Yorkshire born n bred!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2009)

janine19 said:


> I live in Doncaster and work in Wakefield and Pontefract. Yorkshire born n bred!



Woo, Yorkshire!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe it's because I'm a londoner... Well born and bread and still living south west london, but me dear old ma says I sound like I was brought up down the east end? I blame the milk man! I did mind spend 3 years drinking in Newcastle, oh and a Christmas on an Oil Rigg that was interesting!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Ross - Newcastle upon Tyne is a good place to spend a few years - I assume you went to university there? I did my first degree there, stayed on a few more years and went back for a year a couple of years ago. Great combination of city with pubs, cinemas etc and proximity to coast and mountains.


----------



## JohnForster (Mar 18, 2009)

Originally from Studley, Warwickshire.  Definitely a place to move from.  

23 years living in Waterlooville, Hampshire.

JOHN


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 18, 2009)

Born in Surrey but left when I was 3 months old, grew up in Essex staying there for 28 years, then South Humberside for 20 years and now settled in Oxfordshire


----------



## Gasman1975 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi. 

Currently live in Farnborough, Hants. Moved there from Woking 4 years ago. Lived in Woking for 23 years and before that I lived in Reading. 

I know Bournemouth well Katie, I go down there every weekend to see my two children. Wonderful in the summer!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2009)

Copepod said:


> I agree with Ross - Newcastle upon Tyne is a good place to spend a few years - I assume you went to university there? I did my first degree there, stayed on a few more years and went back for a year a couple of years ago. Great combination of city with pubs, cinemas etc and proximity to coast and mountains.



deffo the place to be, brought up there till i was 17 lol 

of course im bias


----------



## Corrine (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnForster said:


> Originally from Studley, Warwickshire.  Definitely a place to move from.
> 
> 23 years living in Waterlooville, Hampshire.
> 
> JOHN



Woohoo - how strange.  I nearly moved there once.  Put an offer in on a house only to get gazumped so changed my mind and stayed where I was.


----------



## JohnForster (Mar 18, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Woohoo - how strange.  I nearly moved there once.  Put an offer in on a house only to get gazumped so changed my mind and stayed where I was.




Corrine - What a lucky escape!!


----------



## kezza (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow Einstein

Where in West Lancs did you live.  I live in Skelmersdale went to school their and worked in Ormskirk for 17 years.

Kerry.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Kerry,

Did I miss something about the wow?

I grew up in a small village north of Southport, Banks. Which is still in Lancashire I think!

Family are still up there and a I visit every month or so.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi David, 

I recall you asking about my university aspirations so here goes with the news on my last interview.....I've got an offer!!!!!!

Tom H


----------



## katie (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done tom, which uni?


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2009)

well done Tom


----------



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

Excellent news old boy!

Enjoy your time there, learn as much as you can about your subject and about life. I hope you enjoy your time at university as much as I did.

I also hope you're happy with your chosen university, it is far more than a place to study, you need to feel like the campus/city is home to you - it makes for a more comfortable time there when you feel right in your environment and as such your studies will reflect this.

Oh, rugby or rowing club bars are fine, try and steer clear of the student bars, unless the Guiness is very cheap support the local publicans around your digs but behave yourself [most of the time].

End of Einsteins rough guide to surviving university 

Ah, law students are second to medics in the consumption of incofrol hic  but once we qualify we often charge clients to drink with them and at lunchtimes


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Katie,

I've got my offer for Brighton uni. 

David,

Thanks for the hints, fortunately I'm not much of a drinker so I somehow taking on the medic will not be on the cards. I wonder how my fellow applied biomedical students will fair against the opposition. All eight of us! Only eight places for my course kinda makes me feel special...lol. I damn well intend to get into the rugby club, more for the social than my distinctly lacking prowess as a hooker. Oh, where did you go to and what for?

Tom H


----------



## katie (Mar 19, 2009)

that's cool, Brighton would be a really nice place to live.  Beach and lot's of cool music. Sounds good to me


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Tom! I spent a week at Brighton Uni on an Open University summer school - really enjoyed it!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

Tom,

Only eight places, excellent - there is a joke for you in the jokes section!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 19, 2009)

I live just outside Glasgow


----------



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

Where, just outside Glasgow litto-miss-loz?

I was born in Johnston, I was in Paisley last year picking up a new kilt, so took a cab and had a drive around Johnston, parts have changed, but I still knew the overall layout of the town, and its been 30 years since I last visited any of my great aunts there!


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 19, 2009)

I grew up in pretty Hampshire and now live in sunny south London, working in central London. I am also geographically challenged, I would love to identify who I am close too (but unless its the name of a tube stop I am completely incompetent!)....


----------



## Corrine (Mar 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Congratulations Tom! I spent a week at Brighton Uni on an Open University summer school - really enjoyed it!



Wow Northerner I did that too - twice!  What course were you doing?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Wow Northerner I did that too - twice!  What course were you doing?



It was the summer school for the science foundation course (SXR103) in May 2001. Had a great time, although it was my first experience of working in a lab since school and it was a hot summer - so very hot having to wear those lab coats!

What were you doing?


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 20, 2009)

Beginning to wonder if OU in Brighton summer schools are emerging as a common theme - I did 2 there back in the mid 80s (miner's strike and Olympics years) on social sciences foundation and cognitive psychology

Tom - hope you have a great time at Uni and that the course proves enjoyable.  Presume it is at Brighton not Sussex as Brighton has a partnership based medical school I believe?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be at Brighton. Moulescoomb campus and darting between various hospitals as for part of my course two days per week are spent in hopsital laboratories earning some cahs and learning. Over my long holidays I get a job in my local NHS trust working in the pathology laboratory. Never know, I might get to see some disembodied parts of people on these boards  I don't think I'll be doing HbA1C's though - they don't get done like the old fashioned way anymore. All machines that take about 10 minutes now. Good thing that, I hate having blood taken form my arms and cannot stand having it done. Wierd huh? It's just another needle but I cannot stand having that kind of needle in me. Six injections per day would desensitize you to needles you would have thought?

Tom H


----------



## Corrine (Mar 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It was the summer school for the science foundation course (SXR103) in May 2001. Had a great time, although it was my first experience of working in a lab since school and it was a hot summer - so very hot having to wear those lab coats!
> 
> What were you doing?



I was doing my psychology degree - wasn't there in 2001 but did the cognitive psychology summer school in 2002.   It was great fun!


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'll be at Brighton.



Congratulations Tom! I really like Brighton, went there for a weekend last year and will hopefully spend some time down there this summer.


----------



## bev (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Tom,

CONGRATULATIONS! I hope you enjoy every minute of it! When the time comes for Alex to go -i will be asking or tips on how you coped with being diabetic at uni! Obviously his sisters have/ and will go to uni - but it worries me the whole diabetic thing!Well done! Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Bev,

By all means fire away with any questions that you might have. If Alex wants to talk to someone around his age and had diabetes at his age I'm more than happy to give you my MSN. Uni is one of the reasons I'm thinking of a pump too. I'm going to see my endocrinologist on Monday to talk it through.

Tom H


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 20, 2009)

I have always lived in |London. I was born in Dulwich Cottage Hospital whicj now no longer exists, lived till I was 6 at West Norwood, then moved to bethnal Green till I was 12, moved round Abbey Wood and Thamesmead till I was 23, lived at East Acton for a couple of years nefore moving to Harrow for a couple of years then back to Thamesmead for a couple of years before finally moving to where I live now in Abbey Wood for the grand total of almost 22 years!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Where, just outside Glasgow litto-miss-loz?
> 
> I was born in Johnston, I was in Paisley last year picking up a new kilt, so took a cab and had a drive around Johnston, parts have changed, but I still knew the overall layout of the town, and its been 30 years since I last visited any of my great aunts there!



Hi David, 

I live in East Kilbride, You will no doubt know that town lol

I had a driving lesson last week and went through paisley and Johnstone, thats where i am going to be doing my test


----------



## rhall92380 (Mar 20, 2009)

I live in Hartlepool and work in South Tyneside


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2009)

oo rhall im in newcastle


----------



## HelenM (Mar 21, 2009)

I  staying in Bournemouth at the moment (looking after parents) but I live in SW France.
And I'm yet another one that did the OU cognitive psychology summer school at Sussex ( Brighton ).


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2009)

HelenM said:


> I  staying in Bournemouth at the moment (looking after parents) but I live in SW France.
> And I'm yet another one that did the OU cognitive psychology summer school at Sussex ( Brighton ).



Spooky! Do you think there is a genetic predisposition to doing that course linked to the disposition for developing diabetes? You forgot to say 'Woo, Bournemouth!' which I think is traditional

I lived in a tent in SW France (St Chinian, near Beziers) for about 6 weeks during the grape harvest of '81!


----------



## matts (Mar 21, 2009)

I am originally from Swindon - still have the misfortune to support Swindon Town FC.  I lived in Wolverhampton for 7 years while at uni and wound up in Portsmouth.  Been here about 12 years now and love being by the sea


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Spooky! Do you think there is a genetic predisposition to doing that course linked to the disposition for developing diabetes? You forgot to say 'Woo, Bournemouth!' which I think is traditional
> 
> I lived in a tent in SW France (St Chinian, near Beziers) for about 6 weeks during the grape harvest of '81!



Ah Northerner, La belle France! My dad is a Frenchman and from a town on the German border (or very close to it) called Metz. Basically think of a French version of Sheffield and you have the right idea. I did originally think of going to uni in France! I love the place. I spent a week there in October last year for an exchange to Nimes. What a lovely town.

Tom H


----------



## carolyn (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi. I was born in Guernsey in the channel islands, moved to hertfordshire (a big house called Knebworth House) and then on to Buckinghamshire ( where the concrete cows live) I then moved to Bridlington where I am today running my Guest House (just by the sea)
________
Universal life insurance dicussion


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2009)

carolyn said:


> Hi. I was born in Guernsey in the channel islands, moved to hertfordshire (a big house called Knebworth House) and then on to Buckinghamshire ( where the concrete cows live) I then moved to Bridlington where I am today running my Guest House (just by the sea)



Hey Carolyn, my best friend as a small child was the son of Guernsey people evacuated during the war. They went back in the early 60's and I visited them. They lived in Vale. I remember being really surprised at the size of the tomato greenhouses there!


----------



## joeefc (Mar 21, 2009)

hi everyone,born peckham s.e.london,but now live in liverpool since 1976,where the people have the best sense of humour in the country,well thats my opinion of the scousers.


----------



## bev (Mar 21, 2009)

As an ex scouser- i can verify that! Moved to Swindon 13 years ago and no-one ever tells me a joke here - but when i lived up there i heard at least 5 a day! Bev


----------



## joeefc (Mar 21, 2009)

bev i bet you miss home then,because somebody always cheers you up threw the day to keep you going,dont think i could live back down south now.


----------



## carolyn (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Northerner. I come from St Peter Port, very beautiful place, wish that I could get back home more often I miss all my family.
________
Colorado Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## bev (Mar 22, 2009)

joeefc said:


> bev i bet you miss home then,because somebody always cheers you up threw the day to keep you going,dont think i could live back down south now.



Hi,
Well, although i miss the people - i dont miss the place! As far as lifestyles go - we have a much better standard of living down south - and i think the children have all benefited from a wonderful education as we are lucky enough to live in a place where the main schools have amazingly good results and offsted reports etc..
I went up to Liverpool last year and couldnt believe how southern i have become - i could hardly understand a word anyone was saying! lol. But people up there are definately friendlier than they are here in Wiltshire!Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2009)

talking about friendliness i must say when i lived in west london people were very snobby and hardly spoke even when my parents came to visit they would always say people are so rude around here , up north we say hello even if we dont know the person just to be polite.. very diffirent indeed x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2009)

steff09 said:


> talking about friendliness i must say when i lived in west london people were very snobby and hardly spoke even when my parents came to visit they would always say people are so rude around here , up north we say hello even if we dont know the person just to be polite.. very diffirent indeed x



I think a lot depends on the people. When I first moved down south I was astounded that people you knew and worked alongside would 'blank' you if they saw you in the street, like they had some rule that they shouldn't be friendly outside of work. I don't understand that at all and never will, I think it is extremely rude and unfriendly. On the other hand, I have met some nice people, and most of the people on my road will say hi or chat (there is one person who deliberately refuses to acknowledge me even though they have 'known' me for 8 years).


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2009)

carolyn said:


> Hi Northerner. I come from St Peter Port, very beautiful place, wish that I could get back home more often I miss all my family.



Yes, I remember going there. You could probably get there in about an hour from where I live - several planes a day fly over my house from Southampton airport!


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2009)

yup suppose your right depends on the person , mind one thing i have found the majority that do ignore are people my age or 30's i would always used to get a hello from the nice old lady or gent , suppose it all about personal experiences .


----------



## rhall92380 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Steff

My Mam and her family are from Newcastle! How coincidental is that! Her father was a miner at Coxlodge.

Richard


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2009)

oh wow yes i know of it vaguely .i lived in gateshead


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 29, 2009)

well i live in liverpool now, but have had spells of living in both the usa and also japan. i work in saudi tho so really i guess you could say i live there as i spend 3 weeks of the month there lol. woooooooooo all my places!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Jennie (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi
I live in East Anglia - City of Norwich.  Anybody else from 
this part of  the world?  

I did live in Wolverhampton for 4 years while still at school. Parents moved  there
during the war.  Couldn't wait to get back to Norwich but now hoping to 
move to a little village called Wramplingham which is about 6 miles out of the city.
It has always been my dream to live in the country.


----------



## aymes (Apr 16, 2009)

Jennie said:


> Hi
> I live in East Anglia - City of Norwich.  Anybody else from
> this part of  the world?
> 
> ...




Yep, another Norwich one here, lovely place to live! There are a couple of others on the board too.

A


----------



## Jennie (Apr 16, 2009)

aymes said:


> Yep, another Norwich one here, lovely place to live!
> There are a couple of others on the board too.
> 
> A








 Hi there Aymes - nice to 
meet you!

p.s. is that you skydiving ?


----------



## aymes (Apr 16, 2009)

yep, that's me, jumping over Old Buckenham


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2009)

aymes said:


> yep, that's me, jumping over Old Buckenham



...and we're all extremely proud of her, extremely jealous that she's got such a great picture for her avatar, but far too timid to do it ourselves! Well, I am anyway!


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 16, 2009)

I live in Wath-upon-Dearne near Rotherham.

I've been slagging Rotherham PCT off in several posts but just discovered that my surgery comes under Barnsley PCT. I even wrote to the local newspaper this week criticising Rotherham PCT. How embarrassing!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 16, 2009)

There waas a cartoon in yesterdays Metro. A patient was in the doctors surgery and the doctor is saying 'so what you waited two weeks to see me about is still bothering you, we'll have to see about that'


----------



## katie (Apr 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> ...and we're all extremely proud of her, extremely jealous that she's got such a great picture for her avatar, but far too timid to do it ourselves! Well, I am anyway!



very very true!

im too chicken


----------



## Ali_P (Apr 16, 2009)

I was born in Salisbury, grew up on the Hampshire/Berkshire border, have lived in Plymouth and Watford, and am now in Slough (not quite where I imagined ending up - I bet some of you are thinking of a certain poem right now...).

Well done on the acceptance on your couse Tom! I know several people who did Bio. degrees at Brighton who had a wonderful time. I did a degree in Biological Sciences (specialising biomedically) at Plymouth Uni and loved it. 

I now work in the Biotech industry. I'm lucky that my company has been allowing me to do my PhD part time over the last several years. I'm now at the stage where I'm writing up... It's hard work and so much easier to sit at the computer and write to you guys....

ALi_P.


----------



## tweakle (Apr 21, 2009)

just tought i would add me, i am living in Hailsham east sussex which is about 6 miles from tom in eastbourne. small world hey.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 21, 2009)

i am living in liverpool merseyside at the moment , but was born in reading berks and was brought up in a little village outside newbury. most of my family are still living in the south of england.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Born on the Isle of Vectis.......residing in Totton near Southampton, surounded by:-

Katie to the west in Bournmouth
Einstein an Bev to the north in Wiltshire
John Forster and matts to the east in Waterlooville and Portsmouth
Gasman 1975 to the North East in Farnborough


----------



## MarcLister (Apr 28, 2009)

Born in Luton, now living in Leighton Buzzard. Was at University in Salford, near Manchester.


----------



## katie (Apr 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Born on the Isle of Vectis.......residing in Totton near Southampton, surounded by:-
> 
> Katie to the west in Bournmouth
> Einstein an Bev to the north in Wiltshire
> ...



ooh that really isnt very far, ive been past totton alot on the train


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

the closest person on here to me is insulinaddict as we are both in liverpool lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Born on the Isle of Vectis.......residing in Totton near Southampton, surounded by:-
> 
> Katie to the west in Bournmouth
> Einstein an Bev to the north in Wiltshire
> ...





katie said:


> ooh that really isnt very far, ive been past totton alot on the train



Don't forget me in Southampton! I live alongside the Itchen


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

heck we have a 3rd scouser here now. welcome annemarrie


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Don't forget me in Southampton! I live alongside the Itchen



Blast...............I had you in  wrote down in Red as well.....sorry mate


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

No one else from Eastbourne... I wonder why lol...I didn't know that they put those modern abominations called computers there now. Though then again, soem inhabitants of Eastbourne saw some of the first cars and quite rightly still think that they are a terrible thing....I'll get my coat.

Tom H


----------

